# Bikes on Trains - Southeastern HS1 (Javelin)



## pip ryder (17 Feb 2011)

Does anyone know what the situation is regarding taking trains on the High Speed trains in to Kent from St Pancras? I've never taken a bike on a train before, so not sure what to do. Do I need to phone up to reserve a place in advance or anything like that?


----------



## BrumJim (17 Feb 2011)

Look here:
http://www.southeasternrailway.co.uk/your-journey/bicycle-policy/
No difference for the High Speed trains, as far as I can see.


----------



## RossM (18 Feb 2011)

Hi, it's all down to the time you arrive in London. You can only take bikes in the off-peak period when arriving in London unless they are foldable bikes.


----------

